# hdmi splitter that splits video to hdmi (only video) and audio to RCA (or some other audio out that isn't hdmi?  (For Xbox 360)



## lolwatpear

basically I'm wondering if there's some device that acts like this:

 http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Cable-Adapter-XBOX-360-Slim/dp/B002P35JMO/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352505233&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=hdmi+audip+360

 but it will utilize the existing HDMI cable.  there are 2 reasons I want this: for less cord clutter, and to prevent audio going to my tv so I don't have to lower the volume every time I play on my 360.  Does such a thing exist?  Is it possible?
   
  I drew a picture of this:


----------



## lolwatpear

bump, anyone?


----------



## obobskivich

I'm not aware of any device that does this overtly. Through the TV is the easiest answer. Or cut the analog audio out from the Xbox with the cable you're looking at. 

I'm sure there's some very expensive decoders that would also work. Like this:
http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=8202


----------



## t0wer

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=1#largeimage
   
  Cheapest option I found.


----------



## MorbidToaster

This actually looks legit. Curious myself.
   
  Quote: 





t0wer said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=1#largeimage
> 
> Cheapest option I found.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





lolwatpear said:


> basically I'm wondering if there's some device that acts like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Cable-Adapter-XBOX-360-Slim/dp/B002P35JMO/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352505233&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=hdmi+audip+360
> 
> ...


 
  You can't just use the TV's remote to turn the volume down on the TV?
  What headphone setup are you using?


----------



## lolwatpear

lol thanks for the help guys, but the prices are simply outrageous for the reasons I want this.  It looks like they'd work, but they're not worth it to stop minor inconveniences.


----------

